
The Mystery Money Creating the Unicorn Herd - Garbage
http://techcrunch.com/2015/07/26/the-mystery-money-creating-the-unicorn-herd/
======
zzalpha
Surprise, VC insider says VCs aren't participating in a bubble.

The very fact that mutual funds are getting involved in late stage private
funding rounds, in a desperate search for returns they can't find elsewhere,
only strengthens my belief that we're in another tech bubble.

~~~
norea-armozel
I just wonder how soon will the race to the bottom of the rapid growth barrel
will end?

